# Great and easy meals (Gifts in a Jar)



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

Many probably know this already, but here goes. 
We had great success last fall in getting all the books we could entitled,"Gifts in/from a Jar". Have had one book prior. I read it and was surprised to see the ease of making and Mason Jaring the recipes. We put together 35 quart bottles of bean soups, pasta recipes, and many cream soups (that have dry creamer instead of dry milk for thickness and richness). A wonderful way to have a stock of meals on hand, when all you need are some canned tomatoes, some meats, or only water to constitute you meal. 
We had some pasta and a bean soup called Hoppin Joes Bean Soup. Both were very good. 
We are consentrating on Peas, Split-peas, and Lentiles for some of our next meals. I did not know this, but after WWII started the area we now live in was asked to raise more peas and lentiles instead of wheat. I asked why and was told the military wanted the peas and lentiles are good as an energy source and more. 
If others have not check out the Gifts in a Jar for easy meals, and easy to store, please check them out.
Later,
Popcorn590


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

popcorn590 said:


> Many probably know this already, but here goes.
> We had great success last fall in getting all the books we could entitled,"Gifts in/from a Jar". Have had one book prior. I read it and was surprised to see the ease of making and Mason Jaring the recipes. We put together 35 quart bottles of bean soups, pasta recipes, and many cream soups (that have dry creamer instead of dry milk for thickness and richness). A wonderful way to have a stock of meals on hand, when all you need are some canned tomatoes, some meats, or only water to constitute you meal.
> We had some pasta and a bean soup called Hoppin Joes Bean Soup. Both were very good.
> We are consentrating on Peas, Split-peas, and Lentiles for some of our next meals. I did not know this, but after WWII started the area we now live in was asked to raise more peas and lentiles instead of wheat. I asked why and was told the military wanted the peas and lentiles are good as an energy source and more.
> ...


Hi there, after reading your post I looked up the books, they look really interesting......I'm still looking to see if I could find some a little less expensive than the brand new ones.....thanks for sharing about them.:2thumb:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

neldarez said:


> Hi there, after reading your post I looked up the books, they look really interesting......I'm still looking to see if I could find some a little less expensive than the brand new ones.....thanks for sharing about them.:2thumb:


used prepping books are becoming scarce, people are holding onto them like the gold they are :sssh:


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

neldarez said:


> I'm still looking to see if I could find some a little less expensive than the brand new ones.....


Amazon used?

Amazon.com: Gifts in a Jar: Soups (Gifts in a Jar, 4) (9781563831249): G & R Publishing: Books

New from $3.19, used from $.01. Although you still need to factor in shipping.


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

*Books Gifts in/from a Jar*

We found all our books at places like St. Vincent De Paul Thrift Store, The Goodwill Thrift Stores, and other thrift stores. I take my time and scan through all their books. You would be surprised what you will find. I have found many old canning books (pre-1950's and one pre-1930's, where you get the real scoop on what you can can, etc.). You have to take your time because many stores do not keep the books in real good order. People look at the books and put them back in other areas.
Took me about five months, but got them from pasta meals, to soups, to deserts, to breads, etc.
Take Care, hope the creek don't rise, keep the home fires burning, the powder dry, and a candle lit in the window.
Popcorn590


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder, Popcorn. I've been meaning to look into those books.... (glad for the good review, now I know they're worth the time!  )


----------

